# help a fellow hunter out



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey yall well got a little problem here. My best friend and best huntin buddy had his biggest buck taken from him by the taxidermist he took it too. I have found out some of the customers have gotten back some of there stuff from this person. I believe the name of the place was Hillyards taxidermey in Flat Rock Mi. I am working with some of my law enforcement buddies on this to track this person down and get the rest of the stuff returned to the proper owners. Any help or if you know this person do the right thing help me and the other Michigan Sportman and Ladies get there stuff back. Thank you for your time. Please email me any information you may have on this person. [email protected]


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

When did this happen to you? That name and problem seem to pop up often.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

It was 2004 My buddy dropped the head off for a shoulder mount. Next thing you know the shop is gone and he never was contacted by the owners to retrieve hsi head finished or not.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok yall got an update, I will not post full name due to security reasons I will only give last name. Her last name is Hiller there were reports of this person leaving the area. That is not true she is still in the flat rock area she no longer does taxidermey. I am still trying to track her down. She has no listed phon numbers. I do know 100% she is still in Flat Rock just don't know where in Flat Rock any help would be great.


----------



## travis25 (Dec 19, 2004)

ill e-mail you the info i have, might not help much but you can try.i aslo had a mount w/ hillers and was lucky enough to get it back.the mount was not completed and i had to take to another taxidermist and did not get my deposit back from hillers.


----------



## Diesel-Guy (Mar 5, 2006)

I took a grey fox to them when their shop was in Flat Rock. They completed the mount and it turned out very nice.But their shop had just closed in Flat Rock and I had to go to Monroe to pick it up.I knew the street they lived on back if that will help anyone.At the time they were working out of their house.you can pm if you want the street,I may even have their home phone.goood luck and let me know if that info will help.
Diesel-Guy


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

I believe my buddy lost his bear rug and *this* was the taxidermist. He has not since been able to recover it. Those types of people should be prosecuted.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

From information obtained through this thread I believe morally and lawfully it would not be right to prosecute these people. They came down on hard times and there actions were not intentional. I have heard from many others on here that have sucessfully retrieved there trophys from these people. The conditions of the trophies were either completed or in a condition that could be completed by another taxidermist. I have spoken to my own taxidermist who has completed some of there work. There for the sole purpose of this thread is to obtain information that is current so these people can be contacted and items maybe retrieved. Thank you all that have submitted helpful information.


----------

